# Looking for a great apple pie recipe



## JohnT (Oct 20, 2015)

Anybody have a really good one? My pies always turn out either to loose or too watery...


----------



## PierreR (Oct 20, 2015)

Add a bit of corn starch. I add it in with the sugar and cinnamon when I blend them together. My recipe is simple.
8-10 McIntosh apples, peeled and sliced
3/4 cup sugar (some like brown sugar I use white)
2 tsp cinnamon (I use a tad more)
2 Tbsp cornstarch
pinch of salt

Blend dry ingredients together, add to apples, toss to coat. Let sit while you make your pastry.

I'm not a fan of nutmeg in apple pies, add if you are. I use mac's for pies, its a taste I have come to really like. I have used many different apples, hell any that wont turn to mush when baked, but keep coming back to them. Sometimes if they are late season apples, or not tart enough, I will add 2 or 3 granny smiths.


----------

